# Solved: QuickBooks Pro 2006 error message



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello,

We are running Windows 2003 SBS with Windows XP Pro workstations in a domain environment. Two months ago we upgraded to QuickBooks 2006 from QB 2002 and had no issues. Recently one user keeps getting the following warning message when trying to print reports in QB.

"The file you specified cannot be opened. Make sure that it is not currently being used by another program or a read-only file.

The Windows error was "The file exists."

I checked QB KB and renamed the QBPrint.qbp file and renamed it to QPPrint.old and this did not work. I also made sure that in the Attributes section of the general tab that Archive is the only option selected. 

I did recently update all of the PC's which have QB installed. This PC in particular did not install the new features the other PC's downloaded and installed. I was able to eventually install the updates. Maybe this is causing the issue and if so, does anyone know a fix. We use roaming profiles and I can logon as a different user on the domain and then I have no problems. Each user has admin rights on the local machine and the default printer is a shared printer. 

If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it. I have goggled this to death.

Thanks.

Feral Geek


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You night double check Intuit's web site. As I recall with 2006 there are significant changes to how the program should be run on a network. It needs a portion of Quickbooks to actually be running on the server.

Here are two PDF files that hopefully helps explain the differences

http://www.quickbooks.com/support/networking/downloads/QuickBooks 2006 Network Installation FAQs.pdf

http://www.quickbooks.com/support/n...uickBooks 2006 Network Installation Guide.pdf


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the post Bob. QB is installed on our server as is the company file which all users have access to the shared folder it is installed on. All WS point to the company file on the server when they open QB. This WS was working fine for two months after we upgraded to QB 2006 from QB 2002. I do manual updates for QB on the server and the 5 WS that QB is installed on. This particular WS would not update the last time I performed QB updates and the server and the other 4 WS did update. I finally got it to download and install the updates and now it is giving the above mentioned error. Any other suggestions other than reinstalling QB on this WS? 

PS - I have used your website before, great site!!!

Feral Geek


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Searched some more for you and found some other possible solutions:

This error is usually caused by a file in the Payroll folder or the Payroll folder itself having the attribute of 'Read Only'. To resolve this, browse to the installation folder for the QuickBooks program, verify the attribute for the payroll folder and all files within by right clicking the file or folder name a select 'properties'. If the attribute is set to 'read only', uncheck and click OK. 

Sometimes the user's local default printer is not the default printer in QBP.


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Bob, the users local default printer is the same as the default printer in QBP. One question I have, the Payroll folder is "Read-Only" but it is read only on all of the WS QB is installed and no other users are experiencing this issue. If I remove the read-only attribute, should I do it on all WS with QB installed? Thanks for you time.

Feral Geek


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Bob,

This morning I unchecked the Payroll Folder's Read-Only attribute but I still have the same issue. I am wondering if I reinstall QB on this WS if that will help??


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Doesn't take that long.


----------



## Feral Geek (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Bob,

I figured it out. I checked the security level of the QBPrint.QBP file for this user and found she was not listed on this machine. Once I gave her permission to the QBPrint.QBP file, the issue resolved itself. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------

